# some of my wood burnings



## Turn n Burn (Jun 20, 2011)

here is a couple of burnings i did last year havn't done much burning since i bought my lathe, need to try burning a pen still


----------



## Finatic (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice. The trout looks great.


----------



## holmqer (Jun 20, 2011)

They are both amazing, I can't decide which I like better.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice work. My boss-SWMBO- says burners are too expensive  I really like the first one, being a fan of Bald Eagles.


----------



## Dan26 (Jun 20, 2011)

Amazing work! I love the detail. Hmmm...I wonder if you could do something like that on a pen.


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 21, 2011)

Woodlvr said:


> Very nice work. My boss-SWMBO- says burners are too expensive  I really like the first one, being a fan of Bald Eagles.



The cub is a wood burner that is not too expensive and you can do a lot with it.  The Razor tip is also not too, too expensive and it has a wide selection of tips, you can even make your own tips.


----------



## rizaydog (Jun 21, 2011)

Amazing work.  Very nice.


----------



## scotirish (Jun 21, 2011)

*Great job!   I like the eagle a lot.  I am predigest as I have a large collection of eagle stuff.
Ron*


----------



## bobjackson (Jun 21, 2011)

Great work. You're quite the artist. What a talent.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 21, 2011)

Very nice, The first one is also my favorite.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 21, 2011)

Great depth in both of these.  That takes a great deal of talent and a good eye.


----------



## Turn n Burn (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks everyone the eagle is the lagest piece about 24"x46" i have some others but my old computer died with all my pics on it. I have 250 -300 hrs in the eagle the trout was 15 or so but i take my time. learned so much doing the eagle because of all the different textures.  IPD Mr thanks for the complement about the depth that is what i love about burning I can burn wood better than i can draw with a pen or pencil. now i just need to make a wood burning pen from wood burned wood .


----------



## Turn n Burn (Jun 22, 2011)

plackWoodlvrVery nice work. My boss-SWMBO- says burners are too expensive I really like the first one, being a fan of Bald Eagles.

these were done with a cheap walnut hallow pen about 25 bucks on 3$ bass wood started off with the cheap pen to see if i would like it later on bought a razor tip was lucky and won a optima dual burner on a wood burning fourm I think i like theoptima a little more and it is cheaper but razor tip has a better warrenty


----------



## refueler1 (Jun 26, 2011)

The Eagle burning is outstanding! What type unit and pen did you use?


----------



## Turn n Burn (Jun 26, 2011)

I used a couple of units and pens I bought a razer tip and was lucky enough to win a optima dual and a couple of pens from a woodburning fourm. mostly i used the optima and a couple of pens. Most of it was done with a bent spear shader, the chipmunk was done mosly with a small skew.  I even used the cheap wallnut hollow for the dark corner.


----------



## David Keller (Jun 26, 2011)

Neat stuff!  I've got a razortip, but I've only had it a short time...  I've got a lot to learn before I can do stuff like that.


----------



## Turn n Burn (Jun 26, 2011)

David Sue Walters has a dvd on how to burn a red tailed hawk I found it was amazingly helpfull for all my burnings, i started using patterns and then started making my own from photos and other pics


----------



## Jim Burr (Jun 26, 2011)

I've have the Optima 2 pen and several tips...the shading blade may get me off my butt and doing something!


----------

